

Project Fiona raises the stakes for gaming tablets - waitwhat
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/10/project-fiona-raises-the-stakes-for-gaming-tablets-packs-ivy-br/

======
waitwhat
"It has to be the only tablet who’s [sic] touch screen you’ll need to use your
nose to touch." -- a commenter on
[http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/01/11/getting-a-
handle-...](http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/01/11/getting-a-handle-on-
razers-project-fiona/)

